# Has anyone ordered a turducken online?



## nrkelly (Aug 12, 2006)

I have about 12 - 15 coming for Thanksgiving and dh wants me to make a turducken.  I'd like to order one online, b/c I can't debone to save my life.  Has anyone ordered one?  Was it good?  Did it arrive frozen?  Was it worth it? Is it easy to cook?

Thank you.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm sure Harborwitch ordered on once.  I don't know if she's online but she'll find you.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the directions to make one from Paul Prudhomme's site but haven't taken the plunge yet.  It's a goal of mine to do it once for Thanksgiving.


----------



## black chef (Aug 12, 2006)

nrkelly said:
			
		

> I have about 12 - 15 coming for Thanksgiving and dh wants me to make a turducken.  I'd like to order one online, b/c I can't debone to save my life.  Has anyone ordered one?  Was it good?  Did it arrive frozen?  Was it worth it? Is it easy to cook?
> 
> Thank you.



guess what...?  i have an apt. in houston that's about 3 miles from Hebert's Specialty Meat Market in Houston, Tx.  they are FAMOUS for their turduckens.  

here's their website:  http://www.hebertsmeats.com/  and remember, it's pronounced, "AY-bears."

they come seasoned and ready to cook... just follow their directions and your family will LOVE the results.


----------



## Swann (Aug 12, 2006)

I did not order online but did have one that was made locally. My family did not think t was worth the $100+ that I paid. It was good but the meat and stuffing all get mixed up so it is hard to tell the turkey from the duck from the chicken and the differing dressings. My husband found it trickier to carve than a trukey. Their suggestion was to save the $$$$$ for cavier.


----------



## auntdot (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks nrkelly, have been wanting to make one for years but unfortunately have never had the time.

And this year definitely will not have the luxury.

Have looked at the premade on the web and wondered if they were any good.

Wish I could help but all I can do is hope some folks come along who have tried buying one.

Still, would love to make one myself.

Sigh.


----------



## black chef (Aug 12, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Thanks nrkelly, have been wanting to make one for years but unfortunately have never had the time.
> 
> And this year definitely will not have the luxury.
> 
> ...



you _*CAN'T*_ go wrong with a turducken from hebert's... trust me!!!


----------



## nrkelly (Aug 12, 2006)

black chef, thank you!  I wonder if my dad could bring it on the plane??  He's coming from Humble, and it would save $50 - 75 in shipping charges.  I'll have to find out.  

Thank you Andy & Half Baked.  Swann, we don't really like cavier, but thanks.  Aunt Dot, if you can get here to podunk (AKA El Paso) you're welcome to come try some for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 12, 2006)

We ordered one on line from Hebert's.  While it was tasty; there was just too much rice stuffing.  It was hard to tell the difference between the turkey, the duck, and the chicken.   Now their quail are amazing - I'd love to have a plate of those little darlin's right now!

I don't know if I would spend the money again - boning out a bird isn't too hard -- if we are back on land by Thanksgiving I just might do one.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 12, 2006)

Based on Harborwitch's review, if you wanted to try something else, how 'bout a fried turkey? You can order those online, and have them shipped. As far as your dad bringing it on the plane - who knows, now, with all the new regulations!

Here's where I ordered mine last Christmas - http://willyraysbbq.com/fried_turkey.html

And - I didn't follow their directions, but did this instead:  Heated it in a 375 degree oven for an hour, and the skin got absolutely potato-chip crispy! The meat was tender and moist, and you could see where the spices had been injected throughout the meat.

I made gravy a few days before, using some turkey wings from the grocery store, roasted w/onion/celery/carrot, and then made a stock.  Reduced the stock down a little, made a roux, and added the stock - voila, 'instant' turkey gravy!


----------



## nrkelly (Aug 12, 2006)

well, don't tell my husband, but I might do both.  you can order turducken breast (breast of turkey stuffed w/ breast of duck stuffed w/ breast of chicken & intersperced w/ dressing).  I might order that _and_ a fried turkey.  Since there's more and more people coming.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 12, 2006)

I think the flavors get a little "blurred" in a turducken - they tend to meld together during cooking so there is not a really destictive seperate Turkey, Duck and Chicken flavor for the most part ... IMHO ... if that is what you expecting -  although I do like them!

I've had all of these turduckens (and his stuffed chickens which I absolutely LOVE) but the Cajun Style Turducken is my favorite - Tony Chachere's Turducken and Chicken page. How can you help but love a turkey stuffed with duck breasts and a boneless chicken, stuffed with Cajun rice and crawfish dressing? 

You might check your Wal-Mart Supercenter ... that's where I found these. But, they change what they stock depending on how things sell - so you might have to ask about getting them.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh great!  Now I'm in BIG trouble!  We love Tony's stuff, but I had no idea they had all that.  Time for a Cajun dinner -   Thank you for the great link.


----------

